# antec h20 / 920 Fragen



## x_XDoOmX_x (25. Juni 2013)

Tach zusammen, ich überlege mir für mein Intel 2600k eine waku zu holen. Und zwar von antec 920. Nur würde ich da gerne ein ausgleichbehälter dazwischen klemmen und die Schläuche tauschen (rote). 
Jetzt meine Fragen: kann ich bei diesem System die Schläuche tauschen und ein Ausgleichsbehälter dazwischen klemmen? 
Ich bin absoluter Anfänger was waku geht, darum meine dumme Fragen.


----------



## Timblutaxt (25. Juni 2013)

Das ist keine echte Wakü. du kannst weder die schläuche tauschen noch die Kompaktwasserkühler aufrüsten also auch keinen agb dazu setzten. Jedenfalls nicht ohne viel aufwand. Und den ist die Kühlleistung dieser Dinger einfach nicht wert. Ein guter Luftkühler ist leiser und kühlt besser!


----------



## SpeedyDo (25. Juni 2013)

Was du nehmen kannst ist Eisberg die ist erweiterbar aber leider nicht grade die leiseste.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Juni 2013)

Darein mit dem Thema
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## x_XDoOmX_x (26. Juni 2013)

Timblutaxt schrieb:


> Das ist keine echte Wakü. du kannst weder die schläuche tauschen noch die Kompaktwasserkühler aufrüsten also auch keinen agb dazu setzten. Jedenfalls nicht ohne viel aufwand. Und den ist die Kühlleistung dieser Dinger einfach nicht wert. Ein guter Luftkühler ist leiser und kühlt besser!



Hmmm okay dankeschön, dann werde ich mir par euros mehr sparen und mir eine richtige waku zusammen Stellen


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Juni 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ispielkonfigurationen-stand-17-02-2013-a.html


----------

